# Football clubs



## junani (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi everyone,
My name is Ahson Junani. im a student here and im living in kota damansara near segi university. i would like to join a local football team. i was playing regular football in pakistan for a well known team and captained my high school team and college team in different tournnaments. i play as a right back. can anyone help me and advice me about how can i continue playing regular football here or tell me a good club to join.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

junani said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Ahson Junani. im a student here and im living in kota damansara near segi university. i would like to join a local football team. i was playing regular football in pakistan for a well known team and captained my high school team and college team in different tournnaments. i play as a right back. can anyone help me and advice me about how can i continue playing regular football here or tell me a good club to join.


Greetings and welcome to the forum. Hopefully there will be people living in Malaysia that will have exact information for you. 
Until then, this search list for Malaysia Football Clubs may give you a start on places to contact.



Best Of Luck


----------

